# Bugs in my parmesan



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a few wheels of parmesan that I've been aging for about a year. (I've cracked open the first one - it's delicious.) I was turning them today after neglecting them for a bit. When I turned one, I saw what looked to be a small pile of sawdust underneath it. On closer inspection, of course, it's cheese and there's a small (1/8" diameter) hole in the cheese. I also found what appear to be small dark gray/brown dried up worms.

Does anyone know what they are and what caused them? What does this mean for the rest of my cheese? It's taken so long to age I'd hate to have to throw it away.

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cheese mites?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheese_mite


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

No, definitely not cheese mites. They're too big. They were dark brown/gray 1/4" or so worms. Lots of worm castings. The mites I've seen are tiny - pinhead size. Unless there are other mites that are larger?

Other ideas?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

weevils?


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I did a google search on images of weevils and didn't find any that looked like what I have. But, most of the pics were of the beetle stage so maybe in another stage of life? I'll keep looking for pictures; I wish I'd thought to get my camera out before I disposed of them. I haven't cut open the cheese; maybe I'll try that and see if there are any inside. (I'm chicken as to what I'll find....)

Thanks for the ideas.
Elizabeth


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't be surprised , if they are the larva of grain moths. I have seen them in all kinds of things.....chocolate the most unexpected. I hate those things.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

i would cut it open to see. that way if they are in there you can dispose of it before they get in your other stuff.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What worries me is that you have bug eggs in your aging space now. Yurk.


----------

